# Which is eaiser and cheaper ?



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> A cupped 4 blade Stainless
> 
> Going up one Pitch or going down one pitch


Come on man.....u know better than that. NOBODY will have a clue of what u talking about! More details please! :-/


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

OK If I have a 13 Pitch Is it easy for a Prop shop to make it a 12 or

If I have an 11 and make it into a 12


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I bought 2 used props exactly as you describe and had them re-sized at Admiral Prop in Tampa and the price was the same.  There is a small charge if you want extra cupping.

Modified for clarity: Mine were aluminum. I missed that you are talking stainless. Call them and ask.


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

i have the 11p. in that series. not enough pitch for my boat


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> OK If I have a 13 Pitch Is it easy for a Prop shop to make it a 12  or
> 
> If I have an 11 and make it into a 12


Try calling a prop shop. They would be the ones who know...


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Easiest and cheapest method would be to sell the 11 and 13 and buy a new 12...

-T


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

cheapest method would be to change my 11p with cup to a 12 with cup, give it to noettica, and take noetticas 13 pitch and maybe add cup and toss him a few dollars.... helps out 2 parties vs 1


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

yes Ill call 'ya... Soon ... lol


----------

